# My Standard Poodles weight



## Poodles Up (Apr 10, 2008)

My Standard is about 7 months old and weighs 43 lbs. We had her coat taken down pretty close the other day and she looks like she is starving to death. I feed her California natural twice a day 1 cup each time. The bags recommends 1 3/4 - 2 1/4 cups per day. My family thinks she looks toooooo skinny but I try to tell them that she is a puppy and I am feeding her what is recommended. She is very intergetic and doesn't seem to be deprived in any other way. Are Standards suppose to be a lightweight dog?


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

well just because the bag says to feed that much, doesnt mean its going to work for all dogs. it depends on the individual dog, and their activity level. my girls eat more than suggested on the bags. those are supposed to just be used as a guide. now ive never owned a poodle, its just not my type of dog, but as far as weight goes, you should be able to see a waist when looking down on them. when you feel their ribs you should be able to feel them with just a thin layer of skin over them.


----------



## Zack_the_Mouse (Oct 2, 2007)

fulling grown my standard only weights in at 56 lbs and they alway look skinny when totaly shaved.


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

My standard poodle always looks skinny when he is shaved down--I asked the vet if he was too skinny and he said he was almost perfect, maybe slightly on the thin side but at his age (1 year) it was better to be thinner than heavier....if you are concerned check with your vet and see what they say but a standard poodle should not be overweight and I don't think there are many standards that would eat more than they needed to


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Maddy (Standard Poodle) looked skinny at that age, too, and it's not unusual for Standards to run on the lean side. She's 24" at the shoulder, weighing between 53-55 lbs.; lean, but muscular. Beau (at 26") weighs around 68 lbs., is very muscular, and never looks "skinny," even when his weight is down (and he's shaved). 

I was always trying to put weight on Maddy (nick name was Boney Maroney)! I wouldn't worry about it. I go more by how my dogs feel to the touch. As long as there's padding on their ribs, but I can still feel them, that's good enough for me.


----------

